# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Merk pakan terbaik untuk koi ukuran 10-15cm

## Budi85

Gan, numpang nanya untuk merek pakan koi yang bagus untuk koi ukuran 10-15cm?

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ume koi food bgs utk pakan regular 75.000 /kg


bener ini bagus bgt

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

